# Verslavingen > Roken >  Help!Stoppen met roken ism electrice sigaret

## Liesje1982

Hallo,

Ik wil graag stoppen of 'gezonder' roken met een electrice sigaret.
Maar las dat dit ook helemaal niet zo gezond is, wat moet ik nou doen. Heb de spulletjes al wel binnen, maar weet het niet zo goed meer :Confused: 
Wie heeft hier ook ervaring mee.

Alvast bedankt,

Liesje1982 :Smile:

----------


## sietske763

@Liesje1982,
in een electra sigaret zit geen teer, teer is vreselijk slecht voor de longen,
wilde zelf ook eerst een poging doen om te stoppen met roken dmv een electra sigaret...
uiteindelijk is natuurlijk de nicotine ook erg slecht; vernauwt alle bloedvaten,.....dus de zuurstoftoevoer, waardoor je hart/vaat ziekten toch in stand houdt.
ik ben trouwens niet gestopt voor mn gezondheid, maar voor t geld.

ik ben dus NIET electrisch gaan roken.....want je houdt wel de nicitine behoefte in stand en zo blijf je naar een peuk verlangen....Dit is de eerste poging van mij zonder hulpmiddelen, en zekers niet makkelijk, maar beter te doen dan toen ik nicotine vervangers nam...

mijn man is wel op regelmatig 1 trekje electra overgegaan....

----------


## Liesje1982

Bedankt voor je reactie!
Weet echt f niet wat ik moet doen. Want het schijnt echt ook slecht
voor de gezondheid te zijn. 

mijn man is wel op regelmatig 1 trekje electra overgegaan Hoe bedoel je die als ik vragen mag?

En ja je moet ook wel het plezier bljven zien, anders kom je niet verder in het leven!!!

----------


## sietske763

@liesje,
mijn man en ik zijn tegelijk gestopt met roken, en zouden dus beide electrisch gaan roken en zo langzamerhand de hoogte van de nicotine afbouwen tot low/zero.
ik heb het dus niet gedaan en mijn man dus wel....als hij het erg moeilijk heeft neemt hij 1 of een paar trekjes van de electra sigaret........

als ik geld genoeg had was ik zeker blijven roken, maar dan wel electronisch......dat is goedkoper en beter voor je longen.
maar zoals ik al typte......alleen nicotine is ook slecht...maar beter dan beide!

----------


## Liesje1982

Ahaa ik snap het! Dank je wel. Ga dan toch maar beginnen met de E sigaret, is idd beter dan beide. En scheelt in de portomenee!!!

----------


## sietske763

welke vullingen heb jij erbij....??
high of lager?
hangt nl af van wat je gewend bent met ""echt" roken....wij rookten een pakje zware shag per dag en hebben dus drum exra high vullingen....
als ik echt helemaal van t roken af ben......over een jaar ofzo, wil ik af en toe op een feestje een zero vulling roken.....met een mocca smaakje....ook te krijgen

----------


## Liesje1982

Ik heb high zonder een merknaam. Heb 1doosje camel high. Dat van mij komt ui china ofzo. Besteld via een internet site. Rook normaal half zware shag. Heb het laatst wel een halve dag geprobeerd, maar werd er een beetje draaierig van. Vandaar mijn aanmelding hier :Cool:

----------


## sietske763

mag ik vragen waarom jij electrisch wil roken......
om er toch af te komen?
of echt alleen voor de centen....

----------


## Liesje1982

Heb al een tijdje dat roken me niet meer zo smaakt. Maar stoppen lukt me niet. Zocht naar een andere manier. Wil uit eindelijk wel stoppen maar dat is nu nog niet DE reden.

----------


## Abbigail

Mij lijkt dat je het beste kunt stoppen met roken.

----------


## sliana

Als je wilt stoppen met roken zegt het WOORD STOPPEN al genoeg....geen sigaret of shag meer kopen en ook geen lenen bij de buren,je dient er wel achter te staan geestelijk,als jij het wilt kun je het maar ben je niet sterk genoeg dan lukt het je ook niet.
die hulpmiddelen zijn alleen maar extra uitgaves en daarmee vererger je alleen maar het uitstellen van het stoppen.....meteen na het eten JUIST geen sigaret nemen maar afruimen en afwassen alles op orde maken,binnen 8 weken ben je door deze afkickzooi heen.....mij is het op eigen kracht gelukt al 20 jaar geleden!!!

----------


## Abbigail

proficiat Sliana, je getuigt van zelfbeheersing.
In 1979 ben ik ook van de ene dag op de andere dag gestopt met roken en had het pakje sigaretten op de kast bij de foto van onze verstandelijk beperkte zoon die ik intern had moeten brengen.
Onze zoon moest wennen en over zijn heimwee komen en ik steunde hem hiern om niet meer te roken.
Vanaf die tijd heb ik nooit meer een sigaret aangeraakt en dat is nu 33 jaar geleden.

----------


## Liesje1982

wauw! Ruim 20 jaar ruim 30 jaar. Hoop dat ik ook ooit een zover kom!!!

----------


## sliana

Liesje alleen als jij er helemaal achter staat en heel absoluut zeker weet dat JIJ het WILT pas dan kun jij er ook mee stoppen,steek geen sigaret meer op,koop geen shag/sigaretten meer,leg de sigaretten in een la die je nog hebt zodat jij de moeite moet doen om op te staan en de la open moet maken,beter is om het rookwerk zover mogelijk uit de buurt te laten,ik zal je zeggen dat ik op de verjaardag van mijn moeder nog zo'n grote pak shag heb gekocht en deze de dag erop terug heb gebracht naar de winkel want IK WILDE NIET ROKEN,STOPPEN was mijn motivatie en het is me gelukt iedere keer als ik 'trek' had in een sigaret ging ik afleiding zoeken het maakte niet uit wat als ik maar iets anders deed waardoor 'de drang in mijn hoofd naar zo'n stinkstok' weg ging want het duurt maar een paar minuten die drang nar een sigaret en het is een verslaving.
Kost klauwen met geld en zeker tegenwoordig,je kunt beter van dat bespaarde geld iets nuttigs kopen wat blijvend is,want je trekt aan een stinkstok en je blaast het uit.
Je kunt het niet opeten of drinken dus je bent de lucht die je inademt gewoonweg aan net vervuilen,das ook het nadelige van roken,het stinkt en zelf ruik je er ook niet frisser door. Dus mijn advies hoe sneller je stopt met roken des te meer kun je genieten van het echte gezondere leven.....wens jou ALLE SUCCES en houd moed!!

----------


## Katalie

Hallo
Ik ben gestopt mt roken sinds 13 dagen zonder hulpmiddelen. Stop 5 euro in een pot elke dag. Turf de dagen dat ik gestopt ben en koop geen sigaretten meer. 
Gr. van een ex rookster

----------


## Abbigail

Dat is een heel goed idee en je beloont jezelf.

----------


## meneereddie

35 Jaar heb ik zware shag gerookt.

Het laatste jaar dat ik rookte, smaakten ze al niet lekker meer.
Ik heb mezelf belooft, dat ik op een bepaalde datum zou gaan stoppen met roken.
In de twee maanden lange periode daaraan vooraf, heb ik mijn denkwijze verandert.

VAN:

OP DIE DAG STOP IK MET ROKEN... 

NAAR: 

OP DIE DAG MAG IK EINDELIJK STOPPEN MET ROKEN...

Gooi alles om in je hoofd, mbt het roken... Dat werkt. Je wordt er sterker van, en je bewijst jezelf een fantastische dienst..

PS::

STOPPEN MET ROKEN DOE JE TEN ALLE TIJDE VOOR JEZELF, EN NOOIT VOOR IEMAND ANDERS!

Rook gaat via de mond naar:

De luchtpijp de longen in.
Dan via de longen en longblaasjes de bloedbaan in.
Via het bloed het gehele lichaam in. 

Zoals, ledematen, darmen, nieren, lever, hart, andere ingewanden, hersenen, huid, botten, lymfen, bloedvaten, en longen. E.V.A. organismen van jou..


Mijn advies:

Stop met roken, ontwen een jaartje, en leef gezond verder.
De kwaliteit van het leven, en het plezier dat je hebt, of maakt, en de liefde die er heerst, is niet afhankelijk van een peuk!! 
Je gezondeid echter wel..

----------


## sliana

ONTZETTEND KNAP en houd vol om die stinkstokken te verbannen uit je leven,het eten en drinken krijgt veel meer smaak en op den duur kun je de rook van een ander niet eens meer ruiken,sterker nog als ik aan het fietsen ben en ik ruik een stinkstok dan ga ik aan de andere kant fietsen of ga die persoon wel zo hard voorbij dat ik er geen hinder meer van ondervind.

Echt volhouden geeft het lichaam en geest jou voldoening !!!

----------


## Liesje1982

Wauw wat een mooie woorden allemaal. Pff moeilijk hoor. 
Ga denk ik ook een mooie datum vast leggen in mijn agenda! Als ik een datum geprikt heb dan deel ik dit zeker met jullie!!!
Bedankt allemaal!!!!

----------


## sliana

Liesje het zijn geen mooie woorden maar de KEIHARDE WAARHEID EN WERKELIJKHEID!
Je hoeft geen datum te prikken iedere datum is de juist datum om te beginnen met STOPPEN met roken,hoe later je ermee begint hoe moeilijker het voor je zal worden en dat brengt weer extra ongezonde spanning met zich mee waarop je de de datum alleen maar als een ramp zit naderen.
Zie het als verschoning naar je eigen lichaam en geest toe want jouw geest geeft het signaal dat jij een sigaret moet nemen het is niet als bij eten hoor....want dat heeft ieder mens en dier nodig maar een sigaret tot aan de damessigaartjes toe zijn door mij ter hand genomen en naar binnen gehaald,moet er niet TOTAAL NIKS MEER VAN HEBBEN en ook een bijeenkomst of verjaardag waar binnen gerookt mag worden helaas dan zonder mij.....maak ik het toch thuis extra gezellig zonder stinkstokken......

Heel veel succes en houd moed vooral na het eten en bij de kop koffie/thee.....

Groetjes Sliana 20jr ex-rookster

----------


## Liesje1982

Een hoop denk werk voor mij!!!

----------


## sliana

Liesje als jij het echt wilt dan is jouw NIET denken aan een rokertje sterker als die stinkstok.je zal het in begin heus niet makkelijk hebben of ervaren maar als jij je vast blijft houden dat je er VANAF wilt komen kom dan zijn het maar 2 maanden die het kost om jouw geest de baas te kunnen zijn,waarin kan ik je een hulp wezen?wanneer steek jij je eerste sigaret op?na jouw ontbijt? of bij je eerste kop koffie? zorg DAN dat je IETS GAAT DOEN bv dat je leesvoer zoals een roddelblad of interessanter nog een gezondheidsmagazine bij de hand hebt,de drang naar 1 sigaret bedraagt slechts een paar minuten en dan breekt de rookdrang al af.iedere keer als jij die drang krijgt pak je wat leesvoer en lees wat,je neemt het gewoon overal mee naartoe.
Als je bij iemand bent leg je gewoon kort uit dat dit steuntje in de rug is om van het roken af te komen,IETS DOEN MET JOUW GEDACHTEN,AFLEIDING !!!
Wees jouw gedachten de baas en kom met wat wilskracht de sigaretdrang de BAAS.

Heel veel succes Liesje en laat jij je niet beeinvloeden door die stinkstok!!
Er gaat een wereld van smaak en goede gezondheid voor je open!!

----------


## sietske763

@liesje,
je kan ook in een ZH een afspraak maken met en longverpleegkundige...zij helpen met de juiste adviezen en geven je steun als je er even doorheen zit, wordt vergoedt....

ben inmiddels bijna 7 weken rookvrij,en mijn man rookt niet meer electrisch sinds ruim 2 weken.
maar het blijft (zeker in t begin) iedere dag een keuze om gewoon NIET te roken!
en ik moet zeggen; vind t nog steeds wel moeilijk, maar zie mijn huid vooruit gaan en voel ook wel een soort bevrijding dat ik zomaar de deur uit kan zonder te denken of ik wel genoeg shag, vloei en vuur bij me heb!
kan ook al veel langer trappen lopen zonder buiten-adem te zijn.
dus Liesje.....als ik het kan.......kan jij het zeker!
en ik ben nog steeds niets aangekomen....die 4 kilo van de eerste 2 weken is er nog steeds af......dus ben eigenlijk best trots op mezelf!

----------


## sietske763

oh ja.....en wachten op een geschikte dag werkt echt niet.....want er is altijd wel wat....
wij zijn gestopt in een hele moeilijke fase van ons leven....zo zwaar dat onze toekomst erg onveilig was voor ons......hadden we het een paar maanden later gedaan als ons leven weer in rustiger vaarwater was, was er wel weer wat anders....en zo blijf je dan bezig (met roken)

----------


## alonbrand

Thanks for all the input guys ! im learning about the wonder of the e-cigarette,and practice my Dutch at the same time. what is the price of the e-cigarette in Rotterdam? did someone tried the blackswan e-sigaret?..my Dutch smoker friends use it all the time when we go out in rotterdam,they buy it at the bar!! Merry Christmas !

----------


## Liesje1982

Allereerst wil ik iedereen een heel gelukkig (voor sommigen)een rook vrij 2013 toewensen!!!

Wat een bemoedigende woorden allemaal! 31 Januarie word mijn stopdag!!! Of ik nu wel of niet electrisch ga roken ben
ik nog niet uit! Maar dat er dan voor mij *geen shag* meer in huis komt staat vast!!!

----------


## meneereddie

> Maar dat er dan voor mij *geen shag* meer in huis komt staat vast!!!


Ook geen sigaretten, sigaren, of pijp?

----------


## Liesje1982

NOOP!!! Haha sigaren en pijp jakkes! :Wink:

----------


## Nastia

Hier is een stappenplan om te stoppen met behulp van de e-sigaret: http://www.esigaret.com/stoppen_met_roken.php

----------

